# Kennt jemand ein oc-tool was auf asus boards funzt?



## Tobbi (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche ein gutes Overclocking Programm womit man den Prozessor im Windows Betrieb übertakten kann (FSB, Multiplikator usw.). Ich hatte mir schon einmal eins direkt von der Asus Homepage heruntergeladen aber das hat einfach nur den Bios umgestellt und so ein Programm kann ich nicht gebrauchen, denn zum booten verbraucht er bei mir sehr viel strom. Deshalb brauche ich ein programm welches erst im Windows Betrieb seine Einstellung durchsetzt! 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine(=

mfg Tobbi


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

Ein paar Angaben zum System wären auch gut.
Probier einfach mal Clockgen oder SetFSB aus.

MfG


----------



## Tobbi (5. März 2009)

Ich habe ein Q6600 und ein Ausu P5K SE/EPu Board, 2x2 Gb von Kingston (333 Mhz) und ne 8800gt.


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

Der Arbeitsspeicher könnte das ganze schon behindern...
Bei den Progs, die ich genannt habe musst du als PLL "ICS9LPRS916BLGF" einstellen. (Hat mir Google ausgeworfen, konnte es natürlich nicht testen  )

MfG


----------



## Tobbi (5. März 2009)

Ah OK werde ich versuchen ich schreib nachher ob es geklappt hat
MfG
tobbi


----------



## Tobbi (5. März 2009)

Hat gefunzt hab ihn bis 3.6 ghz hochbekommen aber wahrscheinlich nicht stabil naja werde ihn wahrscheinlich erstmal auf 3ghz laufen lassen wegen meinen arbeitsspeichern die können ja nur bis 333mhz mitgehen und die will ich vorerst nicht übertakten. Im Prinzip reichen einem ja 4x3ghz vollkommen aus!(=
Danke nochmals
MfG
tobbi


----------



## digi-pex (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
habe eben diesen Beitrag gelesen und wollte wissen, ob es für mein System ebenfalls ein Tool gibt.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 6750 2,66MHz
Asus P5QL-E
ATI Raedon HD 4670
2x 2048 DDR2 Kingston PC800/6400

Eigentlich konnte ich zB mit der Beschreibung von El-Hanfo an Tobbi mit dieser PLL Nr. nichts anfangen. Wo müsste ich denn solch eine Nummer eingeben?

MfG digi


----------



## jetztaber (20. Juli 2009)

rightmark CPU clock utility

Allerdings sollte man schon Ahnung vom manuellen Übertakten haben, um es zu verwenden. Es befreit nicht vom notwendigen *Denken*.


----------

